

Twitter for Indians, in their native language - se7en
http://www.matterr.com
I was amazed to find this site that you can twitter in hindi,telegu, tamil, arabic and malayalam. This is great for the Indian Crowd.
Guys you will need to check it out, its great
======
medianama
Twitter for Indians is going to be..... twitter.com!

